# Oregon Orchid Society Show



## luvsorchids (May 10, 2009)

I had the pleasure of spending the day yesterday at the Oregon Orchid Society show in Portland. Amazing number of quality plants. There were 33 plants nominated for AOS awards. Not sure how many actually received awards, but someone involved with the judging said about 10 plants received AOS awards.

Stunning Paph. Macabre :drool:. Received an FCC. Huge flower






Laelia jongheana-got awarded (AM I think, but not sure)





Lovely awarded Phal





Best First Bloom Seedling :drool:





Gorgeous Vanda. Got nominated, but not awarded. Color is a little funky due to the fluorescent lighting, but the most amazing deep blue.





For those who like floof-Best Cattleya Alliance





Best Oncidium/Odontoglossum Alliance





Laelia purpurata-photo doesn't do it justice





Just sitting there begging to be photographed 






Hope you enjoyed the tour.
Susan


----------



## nikv (May 10, 2009)

The purpurata is my favorite. Thanks! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the tour!


----------



## JeanLux (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Susan!!! great laelias for sure!!! Jean


----------



## orchidmaven (May 11, 2009)

The Paph. Macabre was stunning in the contrast of colors and the large size did not hurt! It was very nice!

The L. jongheana was dark rose pink with a yellow lip that reminded one of the yellow/pink combination of modern daffodils.

The Vanda Pachara Delight was the largest I have seen, this from a Masdevallia grower! Orchidaceae had plants available. They have more!

There was a coelogyne that was outrageous! Coelogyne usitana. A must have!

A huge plant of Dend. Gatton Sunray was bold. The grower had displayed it in 2 other shows and was fresh and bright for the 3rd.

There was a Lepanthes hartmanii in the Oregon Orchid Society show display. The host society won every award the law would allow. and should have won more! As I predicted!

The Brassia Rex 'Waiomas Spotless FCC/, was not too shabby..."to die for"!

Nice show!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (May 11, 2009)

As the show chair I guess I should chime in. Our most modest orchidmaven(stein) received 4 AOS awards herself. There were indeed 33 AOS nominations but only 8 awarded. I do not think that I have pictures of all the awards, but I have some of the show that I have yet to download onto the computer. Once I do, I will upload some of the show. I did get some of the FCC paph and phal, which you see above, also orchidmaven received "Best Commercial Display" in our show and I believe I got a picture or two of that display as well. 

The show was everything that has been reported. I was so totally happy with the number of plants, the quality of plants and the variety of plants that were there. The displays did not disappoint either. One visiting society, the Portland Orchid Society, used 5 tables for their display, and it was stuffed with plants. Our society, the Oregon Orchid Society, had a display that was especially nice too. The OOS display won both the AOS award and the ODC award....probably because I had absolutely nothing to do with putting the display together.

Anyway, I'll try to upload and post some photos tomorrow. 

Take care, 

Craig


----------



## biothanasis (May 11, 2009)

Great photos and flowers!!!! Ty for sharing , Susan..


----------



## goldenrose (May 11, 2009)

WolfDog1 (C. Williams) said:


> As the show chair I guess I should chime in. Our most modest orchidmaven(stein) received 4 AOS awards herself. There were indeed 33 AOS nominations but only 8 awarded....
> The show was everything that has been reported. I was so totally happy with the number of plants, the quality of plants and the variety of plants that were there. The displays did not disappoint either..... The OOS display won both the AOS award and the ODC award....probably because I had absolutely nothing to do with putting the display together. Craig



:clap:CONGRATS to both! :clap:
:clap: orchidmaven 4 AOS awards! We can hardly wait to see them!
:clap: No easy task to be a show chair Craig! Time to breath & sit back & put your feet up!


----------



## slippertalker (May 11, 2009)

I will chime in also......Even though Craig was frazzled to the max, he did a great job running this show. Lots of entries and commercial vendors. It's done now!

That gorgeous Vanda had a previous award (HCC) and even though the color was amazing, the conformation and arrangement wasn't worthy of a higher award. 

The Laelia (Soph, etc) jongheana was one of the best that I've ever seen. Most are a lighter pink shade and this one was rich rose with a bright yellow lip. Incredible.

I had seen Mark's Paph Macabre in his greenhouse at Orchidaceae the previous week and suggested that it needed to be judged. He is so isolated that it is difficult for him to get his plants to judging, but many of his plants are worthy of awards. I wasn't on the team that awarded it, and would have disqualified myself if I was......Those that awarded it basically said that it was flawless and were instantly convinced. 

Theresa (Orchidmaven) had some lovely plants, especially her Masdevallias which received the awards, 3 with her cross of Masd. Jewel (uniflora x princeps). Her incredible Masd coccinea's were great as usual. 

This was one of the better shows in the spring season in the Pacific Northwest this year. I'm looking forward to this weekend's Vancouver (BC) show which is usually equally impressive.


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2009)

Congrats on the awards everybody, and thanx for sharing Susan.


----------



## pdxpaphguy (May 11, 2009)

That Macabre was huge! I also saw an armeniacum in the OOS display that looked about the size of a softball. It was nice to meet Teresa (I learned about her here at Slippertalk from a fellow member) who definitely had a beautiful display. And while her masdevallias got the AOS attention she had some very nice looking malipoense in her display that I was sure coveting. Alas, I bought a nice big haynaldianum from her instead. 

Thanks Craig for all the hard work, I'm sure your plants will be happy seeing you around the house again.:clap:


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (May 12, 2009)

I have a correction:
Orchidmaven actually won 5 AOS awards and not 4. WOW indeed! I am also trying my hand at growing Masdevallias now after seeing her most wonderful ones once again. I just could not resist any longer. 

The theme of the show was Orchids: Mother Nature's Treasures

So, as promised here are some photos of the show. Some are repeats of the ones Susan posted earlier, but so be it:

Oregon Orchid Society Display: (maybe a little out of focus....ugh)








More to follow...

Craig

The 92 point (I believe) FCC Paph Macabre: (not out of focus..:clap





An HCC (I believe) Paph Spicereanum cross:





The MASSIVE Portland Orchid Society display: (or most of it anyway)


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (May 12, 2009)

And the show goes on:

The totally cool Laelia jongheana and the display that it was in:
(This display was from Oscar Allen Nursery, Inc. and Oscar Allen is actually a bromeliad judge)











Some Ophrys: (first is a hybrid, but I cannot remember of what..sorry)














And the next (and final post) will be a tribute to Orchidmaven(stein) who put in the Best Commercial Display and you will see why. However, I must warn you that I did not get any close ups. (dammit)

Craig


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (May 12, 2009)

The Best Commercial Display in the 64th Oregon Orchid Society Show and Sale was put in by our very own Orchidmaven. Here are the pictures I took of it. There maybe some focus problems, but you will see a fantastic display and some of the nicest orchids around:





















As you can imagine, it's always nice to see her plants, especially when she has the chance to make such a fantastic display. :drool::clap::clap:


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (May 12, 2009)

OK, I just realized I have some more photos.....I'll try to get back to it and make 1 or 2 more posts about the show. 

I hope you enjoy!

Craig


----------



## JeanLux (May 13, 2009)

thanks Craig for the great pics!!!! the laelia is simply a beauty! But
Orchidmaven's Malipos ? are super, as are the miltoniopsis. Unbelievable however are all of those wonderful masdis :drool::drool:!!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (May 13, 2009)

Congrats to all! Looks like a really nice show was had by all!


----------



## goldenrose (May 13, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> thanks Craig for the great pics!!!!
> .... Unbelievable however are all of those wonderful masdis :drool::drool:!!!!! Jean


:clap: One of each please! :drool:


----------



## luvsorchids (May 13, 2009)

Craig, thank you for a geat show! I was so glad that I went. I did take some video of Orchidmaven's wonderfully gorgeous display. The quality is not great, but show some closer views of some of the flowers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyW5_67s0ZM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtO5AmT71lo

Susan


----------



## paphreek (May 13, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the comments and pictures. I wish I could have attended the show, but this thread is the next best thing.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tour.


----------

